# 10ft-9in USA Uptide rod questions



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Tommy need some input on this rod

Looking to use as general purpose rod for 2-4oz lures but will this handle 5n bait for pomps whiting or small chunck of bait? Also does this come dual rung and does it have a fitted seat with it?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 10'9" Uptide would be a great choice. It has the backbone to cast 5nbait and is still light enogh to throw the 2-4 oz lures.

I have one spinning and one casting (sorry not dual rung) left. The rod does come with a fuji reel seat set at 24" to center of seat.

Tommy


----------



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

I got the uptide last summer.

What a delight to cast. I got in conventional and paired it with a 6500 blue yonder. It casts so easy and smooth and reaches out there. I have caught a bunch of blues and sea mullet on it. Good choice for an all around medium weight rod.

big joe


----------

